# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Выгодное предложение для тех, кто собирается приобрести технику!

## Сандр@

Ваша экономия!-500 гривен за пол часа!

Вы собираетесь приобрести технику?Любую (телевизор, телефон, фотоаппарат, ноутбук и т.д.)

Давайте поможем друг другу?
Шаг 1: Мы едем с вами в любой магазин, где есть нужный вам товар в рассрочку или в кредит.
Шаг 2: Находим Ваш товар, (от 2000 гривен до 4500).
Шаг 3: Оформляем кредит на этот самый товар или берем в рассрочку. Оформляем только на МЕНЯ! За пол часа.
Шаг 3:Как только процедура завершена, и я подписала все нужные бумаги, я отдаю Вам выбранный Вами товар, за который вы платите мне не полную сумму, а на 500 гривен меньше!

Для вас экономия 500 гривен, за пол часа того времени, за которое я оформляю на себя товар!

Для чего мне это нужно? 
НГ и естественно нужны деньги.
Вот и пришла в голову такая вот идея!)
Мне проще будет выплачивать каждый месяц по-немножко, чем одалживать сейчас что-то у друзей.

Так что думайте, пишите в личку, задавайте нужные вам вопросы.
Или звоните! 0634361738

----------


## bodidron

молодца)

----------


## Don Rumata

Да, только обратите внимание, что ВЫ перед законом юридически являетесь полноправным владельцем этого товара... и фактический владелец (а правильнее называть его после таких махинаций "пользователем", "владелец"  - это Вы) "в случае чего" никому и никогда не докажет, что было вот так на самом деле.
Стоят ли 500 грн подобного риска - решать каждому самому  :smileflag: 

Возьмите максимальную Вашу сумму = 4500 грн
Вы должны после покупки 4500 + %%, *не меньше* в итоге 5500 выйдет. Плюс 500 грн Вы потеряли. Итого - взяли в руки 4000 тысячи, а теряете 6000. Разница - 2000. Т.е. 50% переплаты по "такому кредиту"
Вот объясните вразумительно, чем Вам выгоднее этот шахем-махер обычного кредитования наличкой  - под 50% годовых (!!!!!)Вам 4000 грн даст любой банк, общество и любой другой кредитователь.

не хочу обидеть "подозрениями", просто интересно - а вдруг так реально выгодно и кто-то еще воспользуется таким вариантом ?  :smileflag: ))

----------


## KiriK

В банках "клиента" проверяют тщательнее, чем в супермаркетах
Т.с. же планирует взять акционный "безпроцентный" кредит, т.е. в теории % сверху быть не должно. Но обычно такие кредиты "страхуют", что делает их не такими привлекательными.
Ну и есть вариант невозврата...

----------


## maxx™

Девушка, ну хотите кредит, пойдите и возьмите. Зачем вам эти махинации? Вам сейчас дадут 3000, отдавать прийдется тысяч 6000. Некоторые банки предлагают кредит, который можно не возвращать, если наступит конец света  :smileflag:

----------


## Сандр@

Вы понимаете, товары сейчас выдают без справки о доходах, с 18 лет.В общем, нужен только мой паспорт и идентификационный код)
Я понимаю, что владельцем буду являться только я, но я человек честный, и надеюсь на такого же честного покупателя для подобной фзаимопомощи.
Брать деньги в кредит сейчас не так просто.Мне всего 19, и мне его просто не выдадут.
Я понимаю, что доверять человеку только потому, что он обещает быть честным. это конечно глупо. Но я и сама не знаю каким образом доказать свою честность намерений. могу разве что подписать бумагу о том, что я продаю подобный товар именно по этой цене, именно этому человеку, и претензий у меня никаких не возникнет) Я в курсе, что я буду переплачивать прилично за этот товар, но на данный момент оно того стоит...Очень нужны деньги.

----------


## bodidron

предлагаю скинутся девушке по 10, поможем всем форумом? если скажет зачем деньги, а то разные мысли зачем девушке в 19 деньги(

----------


## Сандр@

> Девушка, ну хотите кредит, пойдите и возьмите. Зачем вам эти махинации? Вам сейчас дадут 3000, отдавать прийдется тысяч 6000. Некоторые банки предлагают кредит, который можно не возвращать, если наступит конец света


  Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?
)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.12.2012 в 15:11 ----------




> предлагаю скинутся девушке по 10, поможем всем форумом? если скажет зачем деньги, а то разные мысли зачем девушке в 19 деньги(


 Я просто на данный момент отработала месяц на одной сомнительной работе, оказалось кидалово, денег не выплатили.И ничего не сделаешь, я там была устроена не официально. Но деньги я собиралась потратить на подарки, но приличное празднование НГ и т.д. Денег нет, соответственно и праздновать не на что, и без подарков вообще праздновать не хочется.Легче просто спать лечь. Вот и пришла мне в голову подобная идея. Скидываться не нужно) Я ведь не смертельно больная какая-то)

----------


## maxx™

> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?


 Сомневаюсь, что товар выгодней -  http://www.prostobank.ua/potrebitelskie_kredity/reytingi/(kind)/nalichnymi/(cur)/UAH/(term)/365/(sum)/5000/(prepayment)/0

----------


## Сандр@

> Сомневаюсь, что товар выгодней -  http://www.prostobank.ua/potrebitelskie_kredity/reytingi/(kind)/nalichnymi/(cur)/UAH/(term)/365/(sum)/5000/(prepayment)/0


  Мне 19, мне разве выдадут кредит?
и ещё кое-что:

Рейтинги кредитов наличными (гривна, 1 год, форма погашения: любая)
Город: Киев

----------


## Don Rumata

Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет




> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо  выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько  переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?
> )


 Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.

----------


## Сандр@

> Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет
> 
> 
> Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
> В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.


 Спасибо))

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.12.2012 в 17:02 ----------




> Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет
> 
> 
> Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
> В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.


 Спасибо))

----------


## starbort

Бизнес по-еврейски: "Продавать вареные яйца по цене свежих. С яиц имеем чистый навар" (с)
Бизнес по-русски: "Украл ящик водки. Продал. Деньги пропил." (с) Этот вариант похоже ближе к делам ТС. Цель та же.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?


 Что касается "выгодного" предложения:
в магазинах, где дают товары в рассрочку "без процентов" эти самые проценты заложены в стоимость товаров - это закон.
А те же 50%-е скидки на вторую покупку или 100% за третью? Пятиминутная оценка рынка на каком-нибудь price.ua даст ответ, что дешевле в другом магазине заплатить за все товары 100%, чем в этих воспользоваться "скидками", т.е. кидкАми  :smileflag: 
Товары в кредит есть смысл брать исключительно в том случае, если они реально нужны сейчас, но мы не можем за них заплатить

К чему это я?  :smileflag: 
Если у человека есть деньги на товар минус 500грн, то он сможет приобрести его по еще более выгодной цене, чем Ваше предложение, в адекватном магазине. Экономии в 500грн на 4000грн не будет. Может быть еще будет с натягом на покупке в 2000грн




> Я просто на данный момент отработала месяц на одной сомнительной работе, оказалось кидалово, денег не выплатили.И ничего не сделаешь, я там была устроена не официально. Но деньги я собиралась потратить на подарки, но приличное празднование НГ и т.д. Денег нет, соответственно и праздновать не на что, и без подарков вообще праздновать не хочется.Легче просто спать лечь. Вот и пришла мне в голову подобная идея. Скидываться не нужно) Я ведь не смертельно больная какая-то)


 А что касается Вас, Сандра, то через 10 лет или раньше эта ваша идея будет Вам казаться идиотской выходкой своей молодости
Лучше одну новогоднюю ночь, таки, проспать, но потом весь год спокойно засыпать будете, чем Вы сейчас, в своём положении с неопределённостью в работе, влезете в кредит, а потом весь год будете метаться переодалживать у друзей, терять их, краснеть перед родителями, выклянчивая у них деньги
Оно Вам надо? 
Подумайте...

----------


## NAVINV

> Вы понимаете, товары сейчас выдают без справки о доходах, с 18 лет.В общем, нужен только мой паспорт и идентификационный код)
> Я понимаю, что владельцем буду являться только я, но я человек честный, и надеюсь на такого же честного покупателя для подобной фзаимопомощи.
> Брать деньги в кредит сейчас не так просто.Мне всего 19, и мне его просто не выдадут.
> Я понимаю, что доверять человеку только потому, что он обещает быть честным. это конечно глупо. Но я и сама не знаю каким образом доказать свою честность намерений. могу разве что подписать бумагу о том, что я продаю подобный товар именно по этой цене, именно этому человеку, и претензий у меня никаких не возникнет) Я в курсе, что я буду переплачивать прилично за этот товар, но на данный момент оно того стоит...Очень нужны деньги.


 Девочка, тормозни, а то такого накрутишь. Ради 500 грн будешь по уши в долгах. Придется бежать из Одессы или подставлять родителей.

----------


## Sasha Sport



----------


## Aliona_)))

Хочется подарков на новый год - нужны деньги. Нужны деньги - нужно взять кредит. Кредит не дают - нужен поручитель или муж.....и весь форум в курсе проблем ТС) хорошо если фото в профиле не подставное, а то реклама девочке на всю Одессу.

----------


## Сандр@

> Хочется подарков на новый год - нужны деньги. Нужны деньги - нужно взять кредит. Кредит не дают - нужен поручитель или муж.....и весь форум в курсе проблем ТС) хорошо если фото в профиле не подставное, а то реклама девочке на всю Одессу.


  Это моё фото))

----------


## opel

Хорошенькая!
Возьмите её кто-нибудь замуж, а?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

а тебе кто мешает???  :smileflag: ......благодетель!!!

----------


## Сандр@

Ваша экономия!-500 гривен за пол часа!

Вы собираетесь приобрести технику?Любую (телевизор, телефон, фотоаппарат, ноутбук и т.д.)

Давайте поможем друг другу?
Шаг 1: Мы едем с вами в любой магазин, где есть нужный вам товар в рассрочку или в кредит.
Шаг 2: Находим Ваш товар, (от 2000 гривен до 4500).
Шаг 3: Оформляем кредит на этот самый товар или берем в рассрочку. Оформляем только на МЕНЯ! За пол часа.
Шаг 3:Как только процедура завершена, и я подписала все нужные бумаги, я отдаю Вам выбранный Вами товар, за который вы платите мне не полную сумму, а на 500 гривен меньше!

Для вас экономия 500 гривен, за пол часа того времени, за которое я оформляю на себя товар!

Для чего мне это нужно? 
НГ и естественно нужны деньги.
Вот и пришла в голову такая вот идея!)
Мне проще будет выплачивать каждый месяц по-немножко, чем одалживать сейчас что-то у друзей.

Так что думайте, пишите в личку, задавайте нужные вам вопросы.
Или звоните! 0634361738

----------


## bodidron

молодца)

----------


## Don Rumata

Да, только обратите внимание, что ВЫ перед законом юридически являетесь полноправным владельцем этого товара... и фактический владелец (а правильнее называть его после таких махинаций "пользователем", "владелец"  - это Вы) "в случае чего" никому и никогда не докажет, что было вот так на самом деле.
Стоят ли 500 грн подобного риска - решать каждому самому  :smileflag: 

Возьмите максимальную Вашу сумму = 4500 грн
Вы должны после покупки 4500 + %%, *не меньше* в итоге 5500 выйдет. Плюс 500 грн Вы потеряли. Итого - взяли в руки 4000 тысячи, а теряете 6000. Разница - 2000. Т.е. 50% переплаты по "такому кредиту"
Вот объясните вразумительно, чем Вам выгоднее этот шахем-махер обычного кредитования наличкой  - под 50% годовых (!!!!!)Вам 4000 грн даст любой банк, общество и любой другой кредитователь.

не хочу обидеть "подозрениями", просто интересно - а вдруг так реально выгодно и кто-то еще воспользуется таким вариантом ?  :smileflag: ))

----------


## KiriK

В банках "клиента" проверяют тщательнее, чем в супермаркетах
Т.с. же планирует взять акционный "безпроцентный" кредит, т.е. в теории % сверху быть не должно. Но обычно такие кредиты "страхуют", что делает их не такими привлекательными.
Ну и есть вариант невозврата...

----------


## maxx™

Девушка, ну хотите кредит, пойдите и возьмите. Зачем вам эти махинации? Вам сейчас дадут 3000, отдавать прийдется тысяч 6000. Некоторые банки предлагают кредит, который можно не возвращать, если наступит конец света  :smileflag:

----------


## Сандр@

Вы понимаете, товары сейчас выдают без справки о доходах, с 18 лет.В общем, нужен только мой паспорт и идентификационный код)
Я понимаю, что владельцем буду являться только я, но я человек честный, и надеюсь на такого же честного покупателя для подобной фзаимопомощи.
Брать деньги в кредит сейчас не так просто.Мне всего 19, и мне его просто не выдадут.
Я понимаю, что доверять человеку только потому, что он обещает быть честным. это конечно глупо. Но я и сама не знаю каким образом доказать свою честность намерений. могу разве что подписать бумагу о том, что я продаю подобный товар именно по этой цене, именно этому человеку, и претензий у меня никаких не возникнет) Я в курсе, что я буду переплачивать прилично за этот товар, но на данный момент оно того стоит...Очень нужны деньги.

----------


## bodidron

предлагаю скинутся девушке по 10, поможем всем форумом? если скажет зачем деньги, а то разные мысли зачем девушке в 19 деньги(

----------


## Сандр@

> Девушка, ну хотите кредит, пойдите и возьмите. Зачем вам эти махинации? Вам сейчас дадут 3000, отдавать прийдется тысяч 6000. Некоторые банки предлагают кредит, который можно не возвращать, если наступит конец света


  Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?
)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.12.2012 в 15:11 ----------




> предлагаю скинутся девушке по 10, поможем всем форумом? если скажет зачем деньги, а то разные мысли зачем девушке в 19 деньги(


 Я просто на данный момент отработала месяц на одной сомнительной работе, оказалось кидалово, денег не выплатили.И ничего не сделаешь, я там была устроена не официально. Но деньги я собиралась потратить на подарки, но приличное празднование НГ и т.д. Денег нет, соответственно и праздновать не на что, и без подарков вообще праздновать не хочется.Легче просто спать лечь. Вот и пришла мне в голову подобная идея. Скидываться не нужно) Я ведь не смертельно больная какая-то)

----------


## maxx™

> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?


 Сомневаюсь, что товар выгодней -  http://www.prostobank.ua/potrebitelskie_kredity/reytingi/(kind)/nalichnymi/(cur)/UAH/(term)/365/(sum)/5000/(prepayment)/0

----------


## Сандр@

> Сомневаюсь, что товар выгодней -  http://www.prostobank.ua/potrebitelskie_kredity/reytingi/(kind)/nalichnymi/(cur)/UAH/(term)/365/(sum)/5000/(prepayment)/0


  Мне 19, мне разве выдадут кредит?
и ещё кое-что:

Рейтинги кредитов наличными (гривна, 1 год, форма погашения: любая)
Город: Киев

----------


## Don Rumata

Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет




> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо  выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько  переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?
> )


 Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.

----------


## Сандр@

> Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет
> 
> 
> Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
> В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.


 Спасибо))

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.12.2012 в 17:02 ----------




> Попытаться прозвонить по банкам и кредитным обществам стоит - до 5000грн сумма вполне подразумевающая выдачу кредита и в 19 лет
> 
> 
> Потому что эту "выгодную разницу" как минимум нивелируете своими "500 гривнами", а то и наоборот...
> В каждом почти банке есть сейчас на сайтах условия и кредитные калькуляторы - за один вечер вполне реально подобрать подходящий вариант.


 Спасибо))

----------


## starbort

Бизнес по-еврейски: "Продавать вареные яйца по цене свежих. С яиц имеем чистый навар" (с)
Бизнес по-русски: "Украл ящик водки. Продал. Деньги пропил." (с) Этот вариант похоже ближе к делам ТС. Цель та же.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Просто товар в кредит брать сейчас гораздо выгодней, чем деньги в банке. За товар как раз не придется столько переплачивать.Вот я и подумала, а почему бы и нет?


 Что касается "выгодного" предложения:
в магазинах, где дают товары в рассрочку "без процентов" эти самые проценты заложены в стоимость товаров - это закон.
А те же 50%-е скидки на вторую покупку или 100% за третью? Пятиминутная оценка рынка на каком-нибудь price.ua даст ответ, что дешевле в другом магазине заплатить за все товары 100%, чем в этих воспользоваться "скидками", т.е. кидкАми  :smileflag: 
Товары в кредит есть смысл брать исключительно в том случае, если они реально нужны сейчас, но мы не можем за них заплатить

К чему это я?  :smileflag: 
Если у человека есть деньги на товар минус 500грн, то он сможет приобрести его по еще более выгодной цене, чем Ваше предложение, в адекватном магазине. Экономии в 500грн на 4000грн не будет. Может быть еще будет с натягом на покупке в 2000грн




> Я просто на данный момент отработала месяц на одной сомнительной работе, оказалось кидалово, денег не выплатили.И ничего не сделаешь, я там была устроена не официально. Но деньги я собиралась потратить на подарки, но приличное празднование НГ и т.д. Денег нет, соответственно и праздновать не на что, и без подарков вообще праздновать не хочется.Легче просто спать лечь. Вот и пришла мне в голову подобная идея. Скидываться не нужно) Я ведь не смертельно больная какая-то)


 А что касается Вас, Сандра, то через 10 лет или раньше эта ваша идея будет Вам казаться идиотской выходкой своей молодости
Лучше одну новогоднюю ночь, таки, проспать, но потом весь год спокойно засыпать будете, чем Вы сейчас, в своём положении с неопределённостью в работе, влезете в кредит, а потом весь год будете метаться переодалживать у друзей, терять их, краснеть перед родителями, выклянчивая у них деньги
Оно Вам надо? 
Подумайте...

----------


## NAVINV

> Вы понимаете, товары сейчас выдают без справки о доходах, с 18 лет.В общем, нужен только мой паспорт и идентификационный код)
> Я понимаю, что владельцем буду являться только я, но я человек честный, и надеюсь на такого же честного покупателя для подобной фзаимопомощи.
> Брать деньги в кредит сейчас не так просто.Мне всего 19, и мне его просто не выдадут.
> Я понимаю, что доверять человеку только потому, что он обещает быть честным. это конечно глупо. Но я и сама не знаю каким образом доказать свою честность намерений. могу разве что подписать бумагу о том, что я продаю подобный товар именно по этой цене, именно этому человеку, и претензий у меня никаких не возникнет) Я в курсе, что я буду переплачивать прилично за этот товар, но на данный момент оно того стоит...Очень нужны деньги.


 Девочка, тормозни, а то такого накрутишь. Ради 500 грн будешь по уши в долгах. Придется бежать из Одессы или подставлять родителей.

----------


## Sasha Sport



----------


## Aliona_)))

Хочется подарков на новый год - нужны деньги. Нужны деньги - нужно взять кредит. Кредит не дают - нужен поручитель или муж.....и весь форум в курсе проблем ТС) хорошо если фото в профиле не подставное, а то реклама девочке на всю Одессу.

----------


## Сандр@

> Хочется подарков на новый год - нужны деньги. Нужны деньги - нужно взять кредит. Кредит не дают - нужен поручитель или муж.....и весь форум в курсе проблем ТС) хорошо если фото в профиле не подставное, а то реклама девочке на всю Одессу.


  Это моё фото))

----------


## opel

Хорошенькая!
Возьмите её кто-нибудь замуж, а?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

а тебе кто мешает???  :smileflag: ......благодетель!!!

----------

